# 2.5 Gal Killifish Show Tank...



## Scholz

Ok so time to start this journal up again...

Lost a lot of what I'd writen in the crash....

The concept was to have a super low maintance tank and still is...

I was gifted a light for the tank so it is going to be lighted now 9 watt 6500k. The original idea was to just use avaiable light. I'm going to dose as little fertz as possible.

I had a Plant List writen out before the crash I'll just write the names of the plants as they go in this time around. I've got all the plants for the tank now as well.

Tonight I got around to puting the substrate in and to planting the first couple plants that i'm going to dry start into the tank.

First thing I did was soak some peat in a bucket for 2 weeks.










I scimmed off the top scum / mineral layer with a net.










Next I put a thin layer of the peat on the bottom of the tank.










I took a couple root tabs and chopped them up and placed them ontop of the peat.










The next layer was some type of a substrate that was given to me as well it came with root tabs in it but I pulled them out....










The next layer was a 2 to 1 mix of ADA and peat...










The next layer was ADA and flourite risened well....










The first plant to go in is Plagiomnium Trichomanes... used a little crazy glue to stick it down to the cork bark...



















Next plant to go in was some Marsilea quadrifolia ( also given to me )



















A good mist and syran wrap lid and on goes the light ( also given to me )










There is going to be alot more plants and moss and other goodness going into this tank... here's the rough out of the hardscape and plants from before...










A VERY SPEACIAL THANK YOU MEMBER MAUREEN aka ( Morainy ) Her generosity is mind blowing!


----------



## neven

Awesome scape!


----------



## Morainy

Really nice tank, Scholz! I'm very excited about your killifish project. You inspired me to keep killifish myself and now I'm fascinated by these fish, though mine were easier than yours -- they were already swimming when I got them from Graham. They didn't have to be hatched.

I remember your killi tank journal from the old forum. But, I seem to recall that you had a cork background, or some sort of background, to your tank. Am I misremembering? Or have you redesigned the whole thing since your first journal? I know that you put a great deal of thought into the design of your tank. I'm more of a "drop it in and run" person. Plug and Play.

This is going to be a really interesting journal!

PS. Your middle layer of substrate is Sera Floredepot. It's probably a good thing that you pulled out the tabs because they float up to the top of your substrate and sit there and then it looks like you're feeding Aspirin to your fish. Floredepot didn't always come with tabs. I think that Stuart told me that the tabs are calcium. (?)


----------



## Adz1

that's a great start.
i hope you will be updating this thread frequently..
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Claudia

Interesting, keep us updated Brian


----------



## Scholz

There's a cork bark backing at the top of the tank.... It's the same as it was in the first post haven't changed anything... I'm excited to be working on this little tank again... It's fun! In the next couple of week I'll get planted and filled.... Might buy a shorter version of one of the planed plants so that it can grow into the tank.... Rather than the giant I have allready... Going to take a trip down to IPU in Richmond tomorrow...



Morainy said:


> Really nice tank, Scholz! I'm very excited about your killifish project. You inspired me to keep killifish myself and now I'm fascinated by these fish, though mine were easier than yours -- they were already swimming when I got them from Graham. They didn't have to be hatched.
> 
> I remember your killi tank journal from the old forum. But, I seem to recall that you had a cork background, or some sort of background, to your tank. Am I misremembering? Or have you redesigned the whole thing since your first journal? I know that you put a great deal of thought into the design of your tank. I'm more of a "drop it in and run" person. Plug and Play.
> 
> This is going to be a really interesting journal!
> 
> PS. Your middle layer of substrate is Sera Floredepot. It's probably a good thing that you pulled out the tabs because they float up to the top of your substrate and sit there and then it looks like you're feeding Aspirin to your fish. Floredepot didn't always come with tabs. I think that Stuart told me that the tabs are calcium. (?)


----------



## Atom

Coool. I can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Scholz

Adding A Poll for those that are playing along....

I've got a selection of different eggs that I've collected.. The Simppsonichytis Fulminantis Guanambi F1 are 
the eggs that are going to be up first with the two other Speices ready to hatch in july....

1. Nothobranchius Caprivi Salambala NA 07-1

These eggs are from a local killifish breeder and are very common










2. Austrolebias Alexandri Camino Accesso

These eggs came from germany from a man who has the most amazing collection of killifish EVER!!! 
Check him out his fish will blow your mind!!!!!! http://www.samskillifish.com/










3. Simppsonichytis Fulminantis Guanambi F1

These are eggs from the first tank raised generation.... I also have a picture of where this species was collected.
These eggs are also from a killifish breeder that doesn't rasie any killifish unless he collected the speices himself. 
Their from Brazil and the breeder lives in France. I also have the exact water conditions of the pond they came from.



















Who's it going to be? SEE POLL @ TOP OF THREAD


----------



## Morainy

The nothobranchius might be common (though not to me! I've never even heard of them) but that fish has the best grin on his face! I can't wait to see your killifish family grow.

Which plant do you need a smaller version of? Because if it's the java fern, I have a couple of plantlets that grew off a leaf. You're welcome to them. Very small. I also have anubias (nana petite) that are still looking for a home.

Off topic... but I rescaped my 25 gallon today, the one that I hadn't been happy with. The containers of plants that I got from AquaFlora had many, many, many plants in them. Wow! I had a great time arranging them and now the tank looks completely different from the way it was when you saw it (and to me, much better).


----------



## Scholz

It's a Crypt...

As for the grin on the notho... I didn't even notice it till you said it. You need to vote for them then on the poll! I've got pretty much everything I need for this tank now... Just need the betta fry to grow up so I can fish the plants and moss out of their tank. Can't wait to see the new and improved 25 gallon! If it's as good as a job on your pico tank then i'm sure it's fantastic!



Morainy said:


> The nothobranchius might be common (though not to me! I've never even heard of them) but that fish has the best grin on his face! I can't wait to see your killifish family grow.
> 
> Which plant do you need a smaller version of? Because if it's the java fern, I have a couple of plantlets that grew off a leaf. You're welcome to them. Very small. I also have anubias (nana petite) that are still looking for a home.
> 
> Off topic... but I rescaped my 25 gallon today, the one that I hadn't been happy with. The containers of plants that I got from AquaFlora had many, many, many plants in them. Wow! I had a great time arranging them and now the tank looks completely different from the way it was when you saw it (and to me, much better).


----------



## Atom

I noticed the grin too. Very charming fish. 

Does anyone have a website they recommend to read up on these fish? They are fascinating.

Voted for #2. I love his colours


----------



## Scholz

I will list a bunch of website in this tank journal when I get around to it on killifish...


----------



## Morainy

Here's a short video that Scholz sent me the link to. If you watch it, in 2 minutes you will see why killifish are among the most amazing creatures on this planet. And you will also see why Scholz's 2.5 gallon killi tank is more or less a surrogate for an elephant's footprint...








Atom said:


> I noticed the grin too. Very charming fish.
> 
> Does anyone have a website they recommend to read up on these fish? They are fascinating.
> 
> Voted for #2. I love his colours


----------



## negafen

Superbly interesting video. Good use of 3 minutes.


----------



## jkam

where did you get the cork bark from??


----------



## Scholz

Noah's Pet Ark On Broadway.

Any pet store that has terranium stuff should have it.

It's cheap and makes a super cool back drop. sillicon it in place with aquarium safe sillicon. Or if you are going to use it as a back drop you can presure fit it under the lip. I love the look of natural cork bark.



jkam said:


> where did you get the cork bark from??


----------



## wsl

Oh man, that's a cool video. Didn't know that killifish lived in such environments. Thanks for sharing.

Brian, keep us updated on the status of the tank. It looks really good so far. 

BTW, I voted for #3. The fin colours look amazing.


----------



## tang daddy

Yah intresting vid, I love those kind of nature shows!

I cant wait to see some killi in the tank.

I voted for:Austrolebias Alexandri Camino Accesso

blue is my favourite colour so that's why I went with that.

Do you order the eggs online. I want to try some in a possible nano set up pm me with info!!


----------



## Scholz

Just a quick update on the dry start growth. The Plagiomnium Trichomanes is doing awesome. New little plants growing on the bark. The growth is hard to see in any pictures cause the plant is so small. I've heard people have had trouble with this plant. I had it for over a month in my high light/co2 tank and it did well. We'll see how it does in this little tank. The Marsilea Quadrifolia is doing really well too

Here's what it looked like after just being planted....










And here's after a week of growth.


----------



## Scholz

Got a new nano sponge filter for the killifish fry tank.

It's an e-bay find. I like it because all i have to do is fill up the bottom container with bio media from my canister filter and presto cycled sponge filter


----------



## pinkjell

im looking forward to seeing the finished tank with the killies in there! cant wait to see how it all turned out! !!


----------



## eternity302

Very nice so far! = )

I was going to buy the same mini filter on ebay LOL! Let me know how it runs!


----------



## Scholz

Quick update...

I scooped the top layer of ADA out and Replaced it with Eco. Why? Because! I want this tank to have a ph of around 7.5ish. The ADA would just be a buffering Nightmare. So my thoughts are if I cap the ADA with Eco then the buffering is all taken care of by the calcium and what not in the eco... We'll see.

The Eggs aren't ready to hatch yet. They might need another week or so. I have taken this time to get the grow out tank ready. I took a good handful of peat and placed it into an old carbon filter bag that I cut open and poured out the old carbon. Used a rubberband to close it back up. Half the peat was aged peat from a bucket... The other half was fresh. I want the peat to provide alot of micro organisims for the fry to eat. I've also placed an indian almond leaf and three oak leaves into the tank. Also a good hanful of moss, duckweed and water lettuce. I filled the tank with 1 gallon of distillied water and added one tsp of salt. The sponge filter has been filled with bio media from my betta fry tank as i know that tank to be free of any problems... I'm going to let everything mellow in here for a few days then pull the peat out and buffer the ph back to 7.5ish with baking soda... And add some ramshorn snails

Here's a Picture of the Killifish fry tank. Also I'm going to use this water to hatch the eggs when the time comes! I marked the water level with some electrical tape on the outside of the tank don't plan to do any water changes for a while just going to add more water as the water evaporates. After two weeks of fry growth I'll start to raise the water level.


----------



## effox

Very interesting, that's so cool!


----------



## Morainy

It all sounds so... scientific! And yet, the result looks very homey, like a fish nursery. My killi fry would probably enjoy a setup like that (even though they're a different kind of fish) and I bet that your betta fry would, too!


----------



## Scholz

I'm going to hatch the eggs tomorrow!


----------



## Scholz

So why put off till tomorrow what you can do today!

I went ahead with the hatch....

First I tested the PH of the grow out tank... 5.5 too low! So I took the peat bag out and buffered the PH back to 7.5. This is where i made a mistake! I over buffered and had to do a water change to get the PH back to 7.5. I just used aged tap water as out tap water here is bassically distilled. I added a little salt back for the salt I would have pulled out in the water change.

So here's some pictures!

The eggs are in a little baggie with some peat labeled..



















I added 2/3 of a cup of water from the grow out tank to a small plastic container.










Next comes the ice pack to keep the water @ 20 degress... Cooler water has more oxygen! The more oxygen there is the less likely there are to be belly sliders. ( little fry that don't fill up their swim bladders )

Wrapped it in a towel and place the hatch container ontop!










Next just dump the peat and eggs into the water and wait...










fingers crossed!

It can take up to hree day's for the eggs to hatch.... If non hatch i'll re dry the peat and try again in two weeks...


----------



## Morainy

This is FASCINATING, Scholz! Thank you for posting. Now I understand what you were saying about belly sliders. For some reason, when you described belly sliders before I thought that they were some kind of weird fry-eating worm that slithered around on its belly but disliked cold water.

I see that you're using an ice pack to keep the water at 20 degrees. Is there no place in your house that is that cool in the summer? I imagine that you will be getting up every 4 hours to check the temperature and move the fry up or down a few centimetres. But it will be worth it, to see your fry hatch after all your careful tending.


----------



## Scholz

Actually i've pulled the ice pack as the floor is keeping the water at a perfect 20 degress.... no fry yet.... goes back to stare at peat...


----------



## Morainy

Oh, that's wonderful. The floor will be much more reliable. And now you can wear the ice pack! (That's what I do in the summer. Why waste a perfectly good ice pack on fry who can't even whine about the heat yet?)


----------



## Scholz

After looking through my other eggs and finding an egg that is deffinatly ready to hatch I don't think these eggs are ready yet. There should be a weel defined eye in the egg. Really hard to take a picture of without some super fancy photography equipment. Like a 500mm lens with a +3 diaoptor. Or a microscope with a camera port. Here's the best picture I could take of the egg that is ready to hatch. These eggs aren't to be ready until the 10th of july this guy is just an early bloomer... What you're looking for is the eggs to look back at you. It's hard to tell in this picture but there is a gold ring broken up by some dirt. That's the eye... the little fry is moiving around in the egg like crazy too...










I blame it on the small amount of peat there were kept in. Really really hard to control the moisture level in a tiny amount of peat. I'm still going to let them soak away for a few days but non will hatch. They need a few more weeks.

I put the one egg that was ready of the camino's into hatch tray. I bet in two hours i'll have my first killifish fry.


----------



## Scholz

I'm Bailing on the Simppsonichytis Fulminantis Guanambi F1 eggs as they are nowhere near ready yet...

I've flooded the Austrolebias Alexandri Camino Accesso eggs.... As alot of them are ready now! They were packed in alot more peat than the Fulminantis.... It seems to have served them well!


----------



## Scholz

Three Fry Allready!!! WOOOooo...

Post pictures later!


----------



## Scholz

Too many to count!


----------



## Scholz

Here's a quick video clip.... they aren't free swimming yet. They should be in a few hours. I have to wait till they are free swimming to move them.


----------



## Morainy

Congratulations, Scholz! I have never heard of anything like this -- add water, and presto! Sounds like something Wile E. Coyote would do, with the help of a delivery from Acme Corporation...

Will you have to feed the fry? Or do they have egg sacs that will last them for awhile? Is there something in peat that they like?


----------



## Scholz

They need to be fed! Almost right away as they don't have any yolk sac's There's probably some infusoria in the water that I sucked out of the rasieing tank. I'm most likely going to harvest some vinegar eels for them here in a few minutes too!


----------



## Morainy

I have some Hikari First Bites powdered food if you'd like to have some.


----------



## Scholz

I'm almost positive that food is way to big for them...

They are going to be fed a diet of microworms and vinegar eels and brine shrimp for the first two weeks of their lives. Then i'll start feeding baby white worms to them...

Thanks for the offer! 

Vinegar eels are great because they live for weeks in the water without dieing and polluting the water!

There has got to be over 30 of them hatched out right now!

All those things I read about checking your eggs all the time turned out to be true! Also all the things I read about the hatch date being a suggestion and that the eggs may take longer or shorter turned out to be true too...

I should have taken steps sooner with the eggs that were in the really dry peat...... They'll still be fine I've added more peat to them and I'm going to rebag them and incubate them longer...


----------



## Scholz

Some are free swimming allready!


----------



## jobber

congrats Scholz. you're tanks are spectacular and i'm most certain this killi fish tank is going to be a great show piece!

good luck to those lil ones and a speedy growth.


----------



## Scholz

Thank you for your kind words! My tanks aren't that specatcular...... I'm just amazed at how many eggs this breeder gave me! and how many have hatched! I'm begining to think the 4.4 gallon tank isn't going to be big enough for the whole three week stretch..... I may have to start a wash tub tank after a couple weeks... we'll see how many survive.

I've pippette'ed 30 out so far and there is at least 30 to 40 more....


----------



## Scholz

*155!!!* And counting.... I'm definately in some trouble here.... there is no way I can raise 155 + killifish in a 4.4 gallon tank I was thinking around lets say 25... As I ordered 30+ eggs... Wasn't expecting the "+" to error on the side of 120! and those are just the ones that hatched there will be more eggs in this peat ready to hatch in a couple weeks because of diapause...

Yikes!


----------



## jobber

Wow! +120 is quite a lot. I remembered you showed me the baggie of peatmoss and wouldn't figure it could have more than 50.

Those are truly "magic fish" with a lot of "magic eggs" appearing. ;P


----------



## Scholz

Looking for a 15 to 20 gallon tank.... Going to have a full fishroom setup by the end of the day : /

Going to have to buy one of those canadian tire heavy duty shelves...


----------



## Scholz

So today I raised the water level to about 2 gallons with water with the same ph 7.5 I forgot to add another tsp of salt so tomorrow I'll mix up one more tsp of salt with water from the fry tank and add it in slowly over a couple hours. Annual Killifish fry are really really prone to velvet. The salt helps prevent velvet. It was water change day in my other tanks so I took all the detritus from the canister filter and added it to the tank as well. Since it should be full of tons of yumy micro organisims... The fry have been feeding off the vinegar eels i've been adding too!


----------



## Scholz

Bought a 29 gallon tank today and filled it to 14 gallons. adjusted the PH to 7.5 and added a bunch of moss two indian almond leaves and a bunch of oak leaves. Also added 5 large ramshorn snails.....

Added 1 cycled sponge filter and another not cycled but added some Liquid cycle to it. 

Also added 14 tsp of salt.

Going to let the tank rest for a couple days and then pick up the little 2.5 gallon tank and pour them in! Slowly and carefully.

Will post pictures of my new stand and tanks later gotta lot of life things to do today...


----------



## animagusbc

Congratulations on the newest arrivals. I love killifish!!! So colourful and it's quite amazing how they can just hatch from a little baggie of eggs and peat. Love to see the finished tank.


----------



## Scholz

So today the Fry were ever so gently poured into the half filled 29 gallon tank. ( not really poured )

It's now filled to 16 gallons... 1/3 of it is filled with mosses and there are 3 indian almond leaves and a bunch of oak leaves. Going to pickup some more java moss tomorrow or the next day. Also going to be getting a light for the tank. Then I'll post some pictures of it the new mini fishroom. Also some fairy shrimp eggs came in the mail. Going to try feeding them some and also going to try growing some out.


----------



## Scholz

that's the new fish room in a shelf... I plan on adding 3 five gallon on the very bottom. and one more 2.5 gallon on the top

plus cleaning it up and making it look nice...

I can't tell how the fry are doing cause I have SO MUCH MOSS in this tank now. I know there are fry in there. I see them swimming around. They look well fed. But as to how many their are and if any are dieing... I don't know.

just need the light for the 29 gallon yet.

Also I've added a daphina culture to the fry tank. As the fry get bigger there will be food ready for them to eat, and if any of the daphina have babies the fry get to eat them.


----------



## Claudia

The stacker looks awsome, me jealous lol


----------



## Scholz

Here's a shot of the fry tank...










Tomorrow I'm going to start the planting of the 2.5 killi tank!

Stay tuned...


----------



## Scholz

Found a better way to kind of count them still hard. I've been turning off the filters at night. And when I turn off the filters and lights then come out. Rough count of about 30ish that I could see. Also found a few dead ones about 7... some are alot larger than the rest. Also I'm pretty sure i've added way too much daphina to the tank so i'm going to turkey baster some out to feed the other tanks.


----------



## vcat

i noticed some killifish for the first time today at an LFS. they were bright and beautiful blue and red. and now your journal has gotten me even more interested in them. (oh no... )

love your posts. keep it up. and good luck!


----------



## Scholz

Well I took some duckweed and water lettuce from some of my other tanks last night and placed it into the fry tank. Today I found a betta fry and a red cherry shrimp that hitch hiked their way into this tank. I was careful with moving the plants too. They got "fished" out and placed back into the tanks they should be in. The fry are now a week old. 3 more weeks to go. between 4 - 7 weeks till they are ready to breed.

The fry are larger but not a huge difference yet.


----------



## Morainy

Hey, Scholz. How are your killifish? And betta fry?


----------



## Scholz

I was working the last few days and haven't had any fish time. Tomorrow evening I may plant the 2.5 killi tank and flood it. I also like the idea for leting to go a couple more weeks before I do that. We'll see. The fry are doing really really well. Some are now alot bigger than the rest. I take it that these are males. They seem to have grown almost over nite.


----------



## Morainy

Sounds like your killifish are doing really well.


----------



## Scholz

I flooded the peat again last night. 3 more free swimmers hatched out and a few more going to wait and see if they will become free swimming. Sometime this week I'll plant the 2.5 gallon...... The biggest fry is almost the size of my betta's that are 2 months old!


----------



## Scholz

I got home from the beach and low and behold. There's the celestrial pearl danio fry swiming around in the middle of the tank. Guess he got in there durring a bunch of moss move! He seems to be fitting in fine for now. So I'll leave him be!


----------



## Morainy

Really! Well, I hope that he likes his new digs!


----------



## Scholz

So I planted the 2.5 tonight.

Plants are

Willow Moss
Singapore Moss
Flame Moss
Java Fern
Cryptocoryne becketti "petchii"
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica"
Anubias nana petite
Plagiomnium Trichomanes ( don't think this is going to live )
Marsilea quadrifolia

I thought when i saw the tank in my head that the negative space on the right was going to be just fine. Now that I see it planted and filled......

Maybe when the flame moss grows up on the wood it won't look so empty and unfinished.... If you take two inches of the right it looks fine, it's just too much negative space and I hate seeing the tank seam in the back.

The only way I can think to fix it is to drain the tank and silicone more cork bark in on that side and plant more plants...

I was worried about the transition from the sand to the cork bark but it seems to work fine. It is a little harsh but I'll probably plant some Marsilea quadrifolia around the bottom of the bark to help break it up. I was just going to use leaf litter to break up that transition....

Here's the picture!










The black sand is Estes' Ultra reef. It's a very fine sand with rounded edges so the fish can spawn in the sand and not get hurt.










I'm open to idea's about the right side...

Most of these plants will grow up and out too.... Filling in the tank more. I might thin the java fern on the left out some and let it fill in on it's own....


----------



## gouedi

nice improve..
question: will the ph goes up?


----------



## halonine

Tank's looking real good. Hard to believe its a 2.5g judging from that last pic, very proportionate.


----------



## Scholz

gouedi said:


> nice improve..
> question: will the ph goes up?


I buffered the PH to 7.5ish.... we'll see if it goes down....

I'd like it to stay in the 7 to 7.5 range....

I've added two tiny fry to the tank. As there is an abondance of macroscopic food in the tank from the dry start. So for future referance, Dry starting a tank with peat in it is a great way to get tons of macroscopic goodness for fry!


----------



## Scholz

I've got some troubles with the tank...

The Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica" is growing nice.... but one of the leaves started to yellow on the tip the other day.... I did a massive water change today. changed the water over twice. Pulled alot of nutrients out that i think might have been left over from the dry start.... we'll see how it goes now...


----------



## Morainy

Hi Scholz,

I've heard that crypts have a hard time being moved. Hopefully yours will bounce back. 

When I saw your tank in person, I thought that the empty space on the right looked good, like deep water next to an ocean bank. But the photo makes the seam stand out. Do you have an interesting black rock that could stand up there?

I have never seen that Ultra reef sand. I see that one use is for marine aquariums. Does this mean that it will be more alkaline than regular aquarium sand?


----------



## Scholz

It's an inert sand..... great stuff.... don't think i can use it like i planed for a spwning substrate as these fish like to dive all the way into the substrate until they are completely covered. and there isn't enough depth in the substrate to ecomplish this. So I may not use the show tanks for spawning pairs... just keep a nice male in each. Also I'm pretty sure i figured out why the crypt was yellowing. The salt....


----------



## Morainy

Stuart (CRS_Fan) has some fissidens for sale. Maybe it's the right, small plant for your right hand corner?


----------



## Scholz

I've got lots of fissden... I think i'm just going to leave the right hand side... because when viewed as a whole ( the whole top shelf with the two 2.5 and the IQ3 in the middle it works. It's just in pictures that it stands out. Also a plant on the right had side would just seem to stand out alone and seperate from the flow of the tank. The only thing that I can think of that might work is an aquaticly rooted vine and let the roots grow down into that area.... but it think that might just look sloppy... we'll see..


----------



## Morainy

Yes! Having seen the tank on its shelf, I completely agree that the empty area works very well for it and it's perfect as it is.


----------



## Scholz

Ok things I've learned....

Some killifish fry take to water changes BAD... That's why I lost so many in the move from the 2.5 to the 29 gallon

The female's are spotted not stripped like the males. The females are ussually the faster growing as well.

Sepearting the males and females as soon as they can be sexed ensures even growth.

Catching killifish in a 29 gallon tank filled with java moss is a fluke at best. Best to remove all the moss and plants then catch the fish.

I'm going to do that now....

As I can sex a few...

I'll leave the females in the 29 and I'm moving the males to a 5 gallon...

I'll post a picture of the female later as photo bucket is being stupid right now..










males are just starting to color up blue cheeks and starting to get white spots on fins and blue on the fins too...

I'll try and get a picture eventually of a male... not that easy.... really shy fish

Moved three males that i could sex into the 5 the one largest female is in the 2.5... the rest are still in the 29....


----------



## Scholz

best picture i could get of the largest male....


----------



## Scholz

!!!!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

wow he is very pretty, what a big belly.


----------



## jobber

wow. the colour is coming out beautifully. it was just last week that i saw it! it's amazing how fast these lil guys grow. i still don't believe that showtank is that size! awesome pics!


----------



## Morainy

Oh, time for an update on this tank, I think! How are your killies coming along, Scholz? Any pics?


----------

